# Rift S, Quest oder WMR? Hier meine EinschÃ¤tzung.



## Zubunapy (8. Februar 2020)

YouTube

Ich starte gleich eine Kaufberatung. Kann natürlich auch in der Konserve angesehen werden.  Vielleicht hilft es dem einen oder anderen bei der Entscheidung, wie er in die virtuelle Realität einsteigen will/ kann.


----------

